# Andis agc clippers for $99 at PetEdge



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Andis AGC clippers are on sale for $99 at petedge for a limited time... they're really good clippers and usually 132.99 so a good deal


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is a great deal!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought so! If I needed clippers I'd be all over it but mine are only a few years old and work perfect .


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

To really sweeten the deal I did a quick search and found a $20 off $100 coupon code. Added a filler item and got the clippers for $80 with about $9 shipping for both items. I didn't need them but they were too good of a deal at that point for that quality of clippers. Thanks Dani for sharing


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's great!! I know clippers are a big purchase on alot of peoples show list and these are hard to pass up.. I'm still debating if I should. My clippers are great but its such a good deal.


----------

